# Cranberry salad



## jabbur (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the cranberry salad I made for Thanksgiving.  It came out great.

1 lb raw cranberries
1 orange peeled
grind cranberries and orange and mix with 2-1/2 cups sugar - let stand for 2 hours

1/2 lb walnuts chopped
2 stalks celery diced fine
3 apples peeled diced fine
1 8oz can crushed pineapple drained and juice squeezed out

Add to cranberry mix and stir well

1 3oz box orange jello
1 3oz box raspberry jello
1 3oz box strawberry jello

Mix all 3 flavors in 2-1/2 cups boiling water until dissolved
add to fruit mix and mix well

Pour into 9x13 pan and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 26, 2009)

I adore cranberries and am always hunting for something new. This sounds so cool and refreshing it is going to be made one day this week and thanks for sharing.
kadesma


----------



## jabbur (Nov 27, 2009)

We like to use a Waldorf salad dressing over it as well though you don't need it.  Next year, I'm going to try to cut the recipe in half just because it does make a lot and the younger crowd in the family doesn't eat it.  Only us "old folks"  will eat it anymore and we had about 2/3 left after 2 meals yesterday.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 2, 2009)

We had your salad last Sunday evening..It was so good. the kids divided up what was left and took it home ..Thank you for sharing this with us.I loved it.
kades


----------



## jabbur (Dec 2, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 2, 2009)

That sounds good.  I made a simple cranberry salad. 

2 apples cored and peeled.  1 seedless orange, unpeeled. 
1 1/2 bag of cranberries, 1 cup sugar. Almond slivers or walnuts optional

Get your hand grinder out.  Feed the apple wedges,  orange wedges with peel on and the cranberries through the grinder.  When done add the sugar(and nuts if desired) stir and let set for at least 30 minutes.


----------

